# copper vs pex



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Im still not very comfortable repiping a home in pex i have always used copper. I dont like useing the Propress unless i have to even though its so much easier. are there enough of you guys comfortable using pex hot or cold?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

here we go...:laughing:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

what u mean by that


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i prefer copper, i dont like the way pex looks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> what u mean by that


You just got labeled as a trouble maker....:whistling2::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> i prefer copper, i dont like the way pex looks


Wow that looks special...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Copper vs. pex is not something we have ever discussed here on the PZ. 

I've never really given it much thought.:laughing:

Just search posts by user823 (RIP)

It has always remained civil in the past:laughing:

BTW, Pex sucks ass.

Copper just sucks balls.

I would rather just retire.........


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks, i like the way you think


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> here we go...:laughing:


now i get what u mean, a stupid question to start with uh


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> now i get what u mean, a stupid question to start with uh


its just been debated soooo many times on this forum:yes:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

your right, this is just my first day using this site, it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

New guy ,, GO STAND IN THE CORNER ,, AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU'VE DONE !


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, new guy....

Why don'tcha ask if the preference is for putty, or silicone.

I double dog dare ya.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Why dont you bring up CSST vs black iron next?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know about all that, but I'll be glad when WB starts selling pex pipe and fittings....


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

ha ha now you guys are just getting me in trouble.....well deserved


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I don't know about all that, but I'll be glad when WB starts selling pex pipe and fittings....


 They already do. 

And the pricing is way better than you can get at any supply house:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I don't know about all that, but I'll be glad when WB starts selling pex pipe and fittings....





RealLivePlumber said:


> They already do.
> 
> And the pricing is way better than you can get at any supply house:thumbsup:


It just doesn't have any identifying markings on it.... :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Try this one ;

Box truck or Van .

Stand back ,,, the volcano will erupt any second .

hehehehehe


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Cal said:


> Try this one ;
> 
> Box truck or Van .
> 
> ...


There is an easy answer to that question. Which ever one the plumber could afford and lets him go make money to feed his family. I dont care if he's in a beat up pick up truck as long as he's licensed and not a handyhack.


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Wow that looks special...:thumbup::laughing:


Looks like the water heater is on the operation bed with all those IV's in there.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So, because the installer was an idiot, that is the materials fault.....gotcha 



GREENPLUM said:


> i prefer copper, i dont like the way pex looks


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

With pex you have a less posibility of some jerk(s) coming in and ripping it all out to resell.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CSP Drain said:


> Looks like the water heater is on the operation bed with all those IV's in there.


I was thinking more like the installer rode the short bus to school in his younger days...:whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

what the :blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Did a repair on some poly a few months back and posted some pics of it....they just called and its leaking under the slab tis time and about 2' from were i repaired it before. I'ma cap it off in the morning and commence the repipe estimate. The homeowner said..."You told me so"

Oh I would us pex to repipe it:whistling2:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't have any experience with pex. I'm uponor certified but I still like using copper. I might try a pex repipe this year to see how it goes.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They don't want to pay for copper? I was under the impression copper holds up well in your area, TM.



TheMaster said:


> Did a repair on some poly a few months back and posted some pics of it....they just called and its leaking under the slab tis time and about 2' from were i repaired it before. I'ma cap it off in the morning and commence the repipe estimate. The homeowner said..."You told me so"
> 
> Oh I would us pex to repipe it:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> They don't want to pay for copper? I was under the impression copper holds up well in your area, TM.


I've never had anyone that had a repipe on a slab want copper. Always the cheapest,fastest.


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I was thinking more like the installer rode the short bus to school in his younger days...:whistling2:


If he even went to school...


----------

